# Impatient..



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

Okay, so I am getting more and more impatient as each day goes on. I know I know "they will drop when they are ready".. But common already! I feel like my two swords are just doing this because they know it irritates me. But I am starting to get a little worried about them.

My first momma dropped last on 2-3-12. So 10 weeks ago today. Still no more babies out of her. Here are pictures I took today.



















She has been avoiding the middle of the tank for at least a week now, but still hasn't dropped. She does eat at every chance tho.

The second Momma I have had since January of this year. With in the first month or so of having her she bred with my male I had. I don't remember exactly when but i got rid of him at the start of February. So this would make it at least more then 10 weeks ago. Here are some pictures of her from today



















Thank you for listening to me vent . Always interested in hearing peoples advice/opinions!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

those are not babies you see....they are multitudes of tiny tumors....one day soon she will poop out all them tumors and she will be skinny again so she can be svelte like all the other sexy ladies.....

quit pacing....it won't be too long...


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

lohachata said:


> those are not babies you see....they are multitudes of tiny tumors....one day soon she will poop out all them tumors and she will be skinny again so she can be svelte like all the other sexy ladies...


Are you serious?! She has tumors? I thought they were babies. Is this normal? And what are her chances of survival?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

alright...alright...take it easy...you need to learn to not take me so seriously....lol
yes...they are pregnant i would imagine that they should be ready to drop within the next 2 weeks...but then again...i never worry about when they will drop...i just let them take care of that...i have a tank of black bar endlers and 4 tanks of guppies...i just feed them and change the water...lots of floating plants..mostly hornwort..and i let them go...they know how to give birth better than i do...


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

lohachata said:


> alright...alright...take it easy...you need to learn to not take me so seriously....lol


You seriously had me scared.. Now that my semi-heart attach is over.. lol


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

The monster within!!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

did you ever see the movies "it lives" and "it lives again".......YIKES !!!!
NO BABIES.........................


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

start giving them slightly warmer then normal water changes. 3-5 degrees F above what their tank temp is kept at.

It often gets a stubborn female to drop her payload


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The platy is almost ready to pop. The sword might go 2 more weeks. Looks like big batches, too. Swords can drop 200 at a time!


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

Still no change.. But i will post when they do drop..


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

In a year, you will want them to stop breeding.


----------

